# How would you respond to this?



## cih1355 (Mar 22, 2004)

Suppose you are having a conversation with a non-Christian and you say that the laws of our land should reflect the ethical principles of the Bible because the laws of our land need to have some kind of moral basis and that God is the ultimate standard of what is right and wrong. Suppose that the non-Christian says something like, &quot;The state is supposed to be neutral towards religion. How would you like it if a politician tried to get this country to adopt the ethical principles of Islam?&quot;. How would you respond to this?


----------



## Saiph (Mar 22, 2004)

I would tell them that even atheistic evolution is a religion and one cannot establish ethics in a vacuum.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 22, 2004)

[quote:c17c18ea8a][i:c17c18ea8a]Originally posted by cih1355[/i:c17c18ea8a]
Suppose you are having a conversation with a non-Christian and you say that the laws of our land should reflect the ethical principles of the Bible because the laws of our land need to have some kind of moral basis and that God is the ultimate standard of what is right and wrong. Suppose that the non-Christian says something like, &quot;The state is supposed to be neutral towards religion. How would you like it if a politician tried to get this country to adopt the ethical principles of Islam?&quot;. How would you respond to this? [/quote:c17c18ea8a]

I would say that the difference is that Islam is wrong and Christianity - that is, my take on it- is right!


----------



## cornelius vantil (Apr 7, 2004)

there is no neutrality. it is either the bible or opinions of men.
all ethics presuppose some standrd of right and wrong. the issue is which world view gives the preconditions of liberty and justice......christianity is the only that does b/c of the impossiblity of the contrary.

-vantil


----------

